# new person



## shami (Jan 28, 2011)

hi gays i am new here.i hope i will enjoy here with new friends


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*shami* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome our new friend from so far away.  Glad to have you


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

